# New rat sneezing/bloody nose



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

My sweet girl Minnie who just came home 4 days ago seems to have what I believe is a respiratory infection. She has been sneezing (not a lot though), breathes faster than what I think is normal, and had a bloody nose today. I know she needs to see a vet, but the only vet in my area who sees rats is Banfield in Petsmart. 

Anyone have any advice for me? What can I do to make her comfortable? I'll be taking her to Banfield tomorrow. I'm so worried about her.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

If it is bad and stores are still opened you could get amoxicillin (fishmox) and/or Terramycin. Amox is good for secondary respiratory infections, less likely but much more serious and kill a rat in a matter of days. Petco/Petsmart or fish stores might be selling it- call first. Terramycin is good against mycoplasma/pneumonia, more likely and takes longer to kill a rat. Terramycin can often be found in feed stores. Otherwise at Bangield ask for amox (in case it is a secondary infection) and Baytril or doxycycline in case it is Myco/pneumonia. If you buy anything tonight you will have to compound it yourself. You could always PM me.


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't think it's terribly bad, but I'm also new to rats. She's still active, sweet as could be, and is eating and drinking well. I'd like to wait until tomorrow if I can to get medication from the vet, but if you (and other more experienced people on here than myself) think it is more urgent than that, I will make a store run tonight.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

If she is still eating and active you can wait for tomorrow. I would still buy amox in the future as it can really save your rat life some day. I always have it on hands just in case my vet is away or whatnot.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Make sure she is away from any air draft. Room temperature of around 70-80F max. You can give her a piece of dark chocolate 70%-85%) to help her breath a little better. Is the room she is in very dry? If yes a little more humidity could help her too.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh and the red discharge you see from her nose is called porphyrin. It isn't blood at all but a eye lubricant. When rats are sick and/or stressed more porphyrin is produced and you see in coming through a rat nose and/or eyes. I'm assuming you got poor sick Minnie from Petsmart?


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you all for the responses! I don't believe the air is overly dry... It's very humid here where I live. And yes she came from Petsmart. I know it isn't best to get them from pet stores. I knew there was the risk of URI's when I got them, but now want to focus on getting her better.


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

Good news - I used to work for a veterinary clinic and I am still friends with the vets there and they offered to see Minnie first thing this afternoon. I'm getting off work early to take her. They have baytril in stock. I feel more comfortable with people I know and trust checking her out than random people I don't know at Banfield.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Oh that's great news Happy you have someone you can trust. Keep us updated on how it went and her progress in the next few days. You should see improvement within 3 days on antibiotics


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

Thank you so much for your help. I do feel better now that they have offered to check her out. They also said I can bring any of my rats in whenever I need to in the future. Such good friends!

I will definitely keep you guys posted. I'm so worried about her. My only other questions are I'm using a paper based bedding - it's not carefresh but it's similar. Could it be irritating her respiratory system further? Should I switch to fleece? It doesn't seem to be dusty but I just want to make sure.

And as far as the vet visit... Will this be a major setback on our bonding? I feel that she's just now starting to trust me and feel comfortable and I just don't want to ruin that. :/

Thanks again.

Sorry for all of the questions.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Although too dusty bedding should be avoided, there is nothing worse than fleece bedding to create respiratory infections IMO. And no I don't think it will be a setback on your bonding with Minnie get her something yummy and it will be all forgotten she will be happy to feel better and that will help your bonding.


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

Really? I see a lot of people using fleece. Thought it might be a better option! I'll stick with the paper bedding for now and see how she does on the antibiotics. And thank you  I've been so anxious about all this.. Trying to do everything right by them!


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

bclaytonsc said:


> Really? I see a lot of people using fleece. Thought it might be a better option! I'll stick with the paper bedding for now and see how she does on the antibiotics. And thank you  I've been so anxious about all this.. Trying to do everything right by them!


Yep and I used fleece too for about a year and then a mat I cut to fit my DCN cages, was better but still not great. Ammonia/urine firms crystals that attach to the fleece fibers really strongly, it is virtually impossible to get rid of it unless you wash in every couple days (don't let it sit either, wash it right away) on the sanatizing cycle. Ammonia is extremely bad for rats' lungs. Worse, many rats will sleep for 5-10 hours a day under the fleece liners and breath in the ammonia directly under.


----------



## bclaytonsc (Jul 11, 2016)

Update: Went to the vet this afternoon. Both of the girls have URIs but Minnies is significantly worse. They're both on baytril and doxycycline and got their first dose tonight. Hopefully I'll see an improvement in Minnie soon! They were both so lovely at the vet. Rattles even rode around in my vet/friend's pocket.  

The pic is Minnie and I after their appointment, waiting in the lobby on a storm to pass so we could leave.


----------

